
Human Sperm Gene Existed For 600 Million Years, Says Study - toni
http://www.northwestern.edu/newscenter/stories/2010/07/sperm-gene-600-million-years-old.html
======
jey
Relevant paper: <http://dx.doi.org/10.1073%2Fpnas.131090498>

PubMed search:
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/entrez?Db=pubmed&DbFro...](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/entrez?Db=pubmed&DbFrom=gene&Cmd=Link&LinkName=gene_pubmed&LinkReadableName=PubMed&IdsFromResult=66037)

------
sigzero
_"This is the first clear evidence that suggests our ability to produce sperm
is very ancient, probably originating at the dawn of animal evolution 600
million years ago,"_

That is pure guesswork. You only have to read the whole article to see it is a
"theory".

~~~
sigzero
I would also add...cool none the less.

